# Micro nutrient uptake speed?



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

I am awaiting results from my soil test and was wondering how fast grass consumes/uptakes the micro nutrients? I am sure they are all consumed at different rates.

My last soil test (1/2019) showed they were a little on the low side to normal. I did use some n-ext micro green last season. Just added the low input recommended label amounts bi-monthly last season.

Want to know if the micros are a dose lightly monthly or soil test and remedy on a yearly basis. I Would like to get be adding necessary amounts and not overdoing it.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

It really depends on the conditions. Perfect growing conditions with lot's of fert and the grass growing like a weed will use more micros. Fine fescue in shade, barely growing will use much less. Best to soil test, correct any deficiencies and re-test a year later to compare and see what you are still deficient on or if everything is good. I test once a year in the early spring before I put anything out so I don't get skewed results. Then, correct based on that test. After the first year, it shouldn't need much year after year. Maybe some small tweaking.

I also try to use 2.5 lbs of N for the whole year. Less growth, less mowing, less stress, lower cost, etc. Maybe make that a goal once you're comfortable with your cultural practices.


----------

